# Jinma 254 Differential Lock Position



## RoundMan (May 15, 2013)

OK, Lurker here finally decided to register & post
2006 Jinma 254 4x4 w/Koyker 160 FEL
Is Differential Lock up or down when engaged ?
The handle is gone, it is broken off, The attachment with a broken stud is still intact under the seat on the right side at the bottom & looks like it is in up position, I will try to remove broken bolt part,
I have not tried to move it up or down yet.
I will probably order new handle & knob
I think the DL is in lock/engage position because when turning it's very tight & a slight skid if on hard ground. Either rear wheel has never spin, but both fronts have when in 4x4.
I sure do not want to damage the rear gears, any info or advice appreciated
Thanks for looking at my post
David


----------



## W00man (May 24, 2013)

*DL appears to be on...*

From the looks of the pictures and comparing it to my Jinma 284 my DL would be "down" or fully forward when engaged. Funny when I use mine it is hard to get engaged but will creep back to disengaged sometimes. As well to disengage sometimes I have to hold up on the lever while slowly moving forward while the the cogs all line up and then it will be fine. You could clip on a pair of vice grips and hold up or "back" while creeping forward to see if it will disengage. 

Good luck...


----------

